# Infected Eye on Hamster



## radskis (May 27, 2008)

my hamsters eye recently got infected I think. I woke up and went to go check to see how he was doing and his eye was closed..he had trouble opening it but he eventually got it open. a few days there it had "****" over it and it looked like the white part of his eyeball was showing. hes my baby..he will be two years in august.. hes a teddy bear hamster, very athletic. i dont know what to do and it looks like around his eye its swollen and kinda blood shot on the side. i dont want to pay lots, but i love my hammy to death i dont know if hes in pain, i dont want him to suffer, but i dont want to put him down. any ideas? PLEASE!


----------



## puggster (May 25, 2008)

sadly the eys closing is a sign of rapid going downhill as they say 

i dont want to worry you but this happend with most ofmy hamsters 
of course mine were just your average hamster you buy 
not a special breed 

i would say 2 years for a hamster is pretty good age and this is bacicaly 
just him in old age now 

you may notice he might become less energetic in the next few weeks 

athough he might just havean iritated eye 
normal this passes within a week 
so if worried seek vetenary help they may give you drops or give him a shot 
of antibiotics 

they tend notto do much with hamsters and treatment ether kills them or wont work 

ive had many hamsters in my time and only one of them saw the good old age of 3 
the rest shortly after 2 years old 
the one that lived the longest actualy had been bred a few times
so had a few litters  which is why i think she lived so long 

but yeah, hopfully its nothing but i think its just old age kicking in 
as this happens as if my magic over night 
or sometimes takes months for a condition to develop just depends really 

but hopfully all will be ok in your case and he recovers fully 

good luck

pugz


----------



## yukidoo (Jun 4, 2008)

hi do you have wood shavings for the hamster, it is possible that they can get small shavings in there eyes, i would bathe the eye with warm salty pre boiled water for a few days and then see if its gets any better. if not i know vets can be expensive but if its just a simple infection a few eye drops may resolve the problem, hope he gets better soon


----------

